# ALUTEC Strut Bar



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I thought I'd create a new thread for this to give members better visibility of the available range of strut bars for the exy in the worldwide market.

I have now received photos of the ALUTEC strut bar that has been newly designed for the exy and it sure does look sexy 





No prices available as yet, but as soon as I find-out more info. I will post it here.

I think this will be my personal choice of a strut bar given the "bling" factor LOL


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Oooh! That looks cool alright!

Again... the design is one that is raised from the attachment point. I wonder why that is. So far, only ValBoo's strut bar is flat/flush to the pillar bolts since his was home-made. 

The only reason I can think of is to make room for any other accessories attached.

Anyone else have any thoughts?

I say go for it, Jalal. Bling it is!


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

FYI its available in singapore for i think at $150 sing


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sergei_dekker said:


> FYI its available in singapore for i think at $150 sing


Cool :thumbup: Do you know of any xtrailer in Singapore who had this particular strut bar fitted? Any feedback?


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

nope....this one is on my shortlist....until i found out that the tanabe lowering springs were available


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sergei_dekker said:


> nope....this one is on my shortlist....until i found out that the tanabe lowering springs were available


No worries, I guess I'll be the 1st one to try it


----------



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

The reason why this bar is lifted up is to fit the SR20VET engine in Japan that has a top mount intercooler, making the engine "higher" than our model.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Aha!!! Well that makes sense. Then I guess I now have room for the SR20VET!!!! Now if only I have the dough...


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Cool :thumbup: Do you know of any xtrailer in Singapore who had this particular strut bar fitted? Any feedback?


 Not at the moment...I think I am so far the only person i feel that has a list of stuff to do with this beast as most x-trailers in my country are middle aged men who use this as a family car..... :asleep:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sergei_dekker said:


> Not at the moment...I think I am so far the only person i feel that has a list of stuff to do with this beast as most x-trailers in my country are middle aged men who use this as a family car..... :asleep:


Hey, am nearly a middle age man who using the exy as a family car as well as for fun.

I must be having a mid age crisis. HeHeHe


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

okay I have the ALUTEC strut bar installed!!!!! :thumbup: It costs $180 sing dollars....very cheap from what i've expected it to be well there is no bling factor cos its not chrome but it works....LOL...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sergei_dekker said:


> okay I have the ALUTEC strut bar installed!!!!! :thumbup: It costs $180 sing dollars....very cheap from what i've expected it to be well there is no bling factor cos its not chrome but it works....LOL...


What do you mean it's not chrome? are the above pics which I've posted correct? If they're then it does/should have some bling to it 

Have you fitted yours yet? If yes, do you have any pics?


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Even in your pics Jalal they didn't look to be chrome but more or a metallic or semi-polished finish. There is SOME bling factor to it... but maybe not chrome.


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> What do you mean it's not chrome? are the above pics which I've posted correct? If they're then it does/should have some bling to it
> 
> Have you fitted yours yet? If yes, do you have any pics?


 I ahve just fitted mine a few hours ago only....no pics yet as i do not have a digi cam...and its like in satin finish...not polished...and not chrome...and its the exact same one in the picture...to me as long as it helps in eliminating body roll...which it has helped...I am more than happy....tanabe lowering springs....here i come!!!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Yeah guys, I know the bar is not chrome, as long as it shines and does the job I'll be happy. 

Sergei: Who is the supplier in Singapore? do they have a web or email address, I could contact them on to make an order for shipment to Australia?

Have you fitted the strut bar yourself or got someone else to do it for you?

P.S. You beat me to it, so I wont be the 1st one to have it anymore LOL


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

*No Coilovers Sergei?*

Since you are in Singapore with Hotbits available, is there any reason why you aren't going for their coilovers? Wouldn't that be preferable so you can adjust the height as needed and have a more stiff suspension with you're lowered a bit? The Tanabe springs are "normal feeling" which means you will have similar play. With you lowered, wouldn't there be too much play?

I'm just thinking out loud because I had front Tanabe lowering springs installed before and the ride is pretty much stock. I took it out only because the camber of the rear wheels were thrown off with only front springs installed. I couldn't install the rear springs because the offset of my rims make the wheels jut out and with the play with the lowering springs, I was concerned the rear fender might hit the rear tires on bumps.

I'm waiting for my new rims to arrive after which I can be more aggressive with lowering. I'm considering re-installing the lowering springs because I already have them. But I'm still toying with the idea of coilovers... particularly the ones from Hotbits. If there is any reason you are not getting them, I'd be curious to know.

Thanks!


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

reason is that they are out of my reach...very expensive...aboiut 1400 sing dollars or even more....


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Yeah guys, I know the bar is not chrome, as long as it shines and does the job I'll be happy.
> 
> Sergei: Who is the supplier in Singapore? do they have a web or email address, I could contact them on to make an order for shipment to Australia?
> 
> ...


He did it for me once i paid the $$..their are many suppliers in Singapore but i chose this guy since i bought from him my aftermarket parts before and hes a honest and friendly person...
heres the address:

SPEEDWORKS SINGAPORE
Guan Hua Warehouse Bhd
No. 85, Genting Lane #03-04,
Singapore 349569
Tel: 65 743 7288
Fax: 65 842 5427 
no e-mail sorry


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks for the details Sergei, much appreciated.

Can you pls. do me a favour and ask him if he would ship to Sydney-Australia and how much that would cost?

My contact is not getting back to me about the price of this strut bar, so I've given-up waiting.

Thanks very much.


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

sure thing man...I will get back to u ASAP


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sergei_dekker said:


> sure thing man...I will get back to u ASAP


Thanks mate and in return, if you need anything or any info. from Australia, let me know and I'll find-out for you.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Sergei,

I just found another supplier of the Alutec strut bar in Singapore 

It's MOTOREX


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Hi Sergei,
> 
> I just found another supplier of the Alutec strut bar in Singapore
> 
> It's MOTOREX


Well the shope "speedworks" which i mentioned is also a distributor under motorex....if u look carefully....


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*strut bar fitting*

Hi Guys,

For those of you who have fitted the strut bar (Alutec or otherwise) themselves, I have the following question:

How do you get to the 3rd bolt that it tucked away in the conrner? I opened the bonnet today and just kept looking at that hidden bolt, which leaves me no room at all to get to it to un-screw it.

Have you used a special wrench/tool or something?

Please let me know, as am getting my strut bar soon


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Jalal,
This is the way I did mine:

Removed the wiper arms,
and removed the pins holding the cowl top.
then you can lift it enough out of the way to get the bolts in and tighten.

that's about it !

That Alutec strut bar looks really cool, looking at the pic closely, the weld beads look like a perfect work of art.
Lucky you 

(I was thinking about your comment... today at the store I saw Krylon "Bling" chrome paint, HA!)


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks Marc,

I'll follow your method and see what happens when I get the bar 

WRT the "bling" paint. Great minds and I think we were at the hardware store at the same time (in different parts of the world), as I looked for the "bling" paint and located it and was thinking about telling you as well LOL. Though not Krylon, it is specifically made to paint plastic car parts.

This went onto my "wish" list as well, as I simply don't have the time to be spraying the inside of my car. I might get too excited and turn it into a one big bling thing. hehehe


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> For those of you who have fitted the strut bar (Alutec or otherwise) themselves, I have the following question:
> 
> ...


well i used a open-ended spanner...the one which looks like a hole in the end...its slow but very effective.....so which one are u getting? the ALUTEC or the JAOS??


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sergei_dekker said:


> well i used a open-ended spanner...the one which looks like a hole in the end...its slow but very effective.....so which one are u getting? the ALUTEC or the JAOS??


Alutec of course LOL  Jaos is too far from me and my pocket. hehehe


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

The tool you need most is patience. If you think its hard getting off... wait till you try to tighten it! I know you can do it Jalal. Looking at all the work you've done on your X, I have no doubts.


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

abit outta topic but i wonder who will be the 1st here to get a carbon hood for this car!!! its available yea know.... :cheers:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sergei_dekker said:


> abit outta topic but i wonder who will be the 1st here to get a carbon hood for this car!!! its available yea know.... :cheers:


What're ya talking about?


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

I am just asking who is thinking of getting a carbon fiber bonnet(or hood) for this Xty....


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Ha ha ha! Sergei! I tell ya... we're thinking along the same lines. But know what? Our thinking is unusual for this forum because most people in this forum get the X-trail for what its intended to be... offroad, camping, hauling stuff, etc. That's why they look to raise the X-trail rather than lower it. In Asia however, SUV's and 4x4's aren't exempt from being "pimped". And I guess that's where we belong.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

thetimster said:


> Ha ha ha! Sergei! I tell ya... we're thinking along the same lines. But know what? Our thinking is unusual for this forum because most people in this forum get the X-trail for what its intended to be... offroad, camping, hauling stuff, etc. That's why they look to raise the X-trail rather than lower it. In Asia however, SUV's and 4x4's aren't exempt from being "pimped". And I guess that's where we belong.


Aha, that would explain why I've never look at this addition LOL


----------

